

Data Beats Math - klsvu
http://lsvp.com/2012/10/05/data-beats-math-why-apples-maps-failure-is-a-big-data-problem/

======
earljwagner
Any thoughts on why Apple didn't instrument Maps before i0S6 to track where a
user searched for and where they ended up? You figure that when someone
searches for a location, an hour later they're most likely to be either 1)
where they were before (still at home/work), or 2) at the location.

